# Anyone lose the lock "honk" after installing blitzsafe and/or XM..?



## edwardc3000 (Jul 10, 2005)

This is bizarre. I thought there was a problem with the programming on my key because I wasn't getting the audible "honk" when I pressed the lock button on my key fob, so I made an appointment with the dealer. I removed the XM, and the honk came back. Kept the appointment because another key wasn't working at all for lock unlock, they replaced battery and reset. All good. 
Today reinstalled my XM (had to move the bracket because I installed a CD player where the cubby was) and SOB ! if the honk isn't gone again..
My only conclusion is that somehow the Blitzsafe is interrupting the audible circuit in the lock.. but looking at the schematics in Bentleys I'll be darned if I can find any connection between the two..
Anyone else experience this..? Is there a fix..?
Thanks in advance..
ED in NJ


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Anyone lose the lock "honk" after installing blitzsafe and/or XM..? (edwardc3000)*

How on earth would a cd changer interface affect the horn????? Acutally the issue is with the headunit. The clips that hold it in are not fully latched in. I would remove the radio once again, make sure you did not dmage the clips, take a small flat screwdriver and pull the clips away from the side of the radio a bit. Slide the radio back in and it should be fine.


----------



## edwardc3000 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Anyone lose the lock "honk" after installing blitzsafe and/or XM..? (MaxxedOutMotors)*

I agree..that the cd changer interface made no sense contributing to the problem..but it was the only variable I could add...
But I don't understand how the radio clips would affect the horn either..
Is there some grounding taking place with the radio clips and the horn??
Thanks for the reply..
Ed in NJ


----------



## verbaldave (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anyone lose the lock "honk" after installing blitzsafe and/or XM..? (edwardc3000)*

If Marc is right, it's probably related to the anti-theft system. I accidentally unlatched my trunk, then hit "lock" on the fob. It locked, but no honk. Shut the trunk, honk came back. It could be the same sort of deal if the deck isn't seated full / making a good connection.
Just a guess. Good luck!
Dave


----------



## edwardc3000 (Jul 10, 2005)

So here is a secret..and the dealer argued with me about for 20 mins..If you have a single DIN radio with a cubby on top and remove the cubby to install a OEM Single DIN CD player, you need to buy a tray ( i have it posted in another post under my name) that the CD player sits on, otherwise it will sit on the radio and after driving over a few bumps, it will cause the clips on either side of the radio to lose contact and therefore lose the security system "loop" which is why the honk went away. Once I got the tray (it looks like a triangle with holes in it), and reinstalled the CD changer on top of it, the honk was restored and REMAINED restored... Live and learn
Safe Travels
Ed in Metuchen NJ


_Modified by edwardc3000 at 9:29 PM 8-24-2005_


----------



## TeleCarlos (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (edwardc3000)*

I've got a question...
I did install my blitzsafe thingy, really easy. My alarm and "honk are working just like before.
How's your sound using the blizsafe? I find that on "louder" or "hotter" albums (ones with little headroom), it distorts a bit. I'm thinking the bottom connector is sending a quite strong signal to the cd changer port on my radio, thus causing a bit of clipping at times.
So, anyone has any idea how to make signal from the bottom connector on the ipod less strong? How about of doing thru iTunes as a "saved EQ preset" with just a lower volume; would that help?
Anyway, just want to know if anybody has heard this or has any idea what can be done.
thanks!!!


----------



## edwardc3000 (Jul 10, 2005)

What audio setting do you have on the radio..without the blitzsafe I had my bass at +4 my midrange at +3 and my treble at +5..after installing the blitzsafe (remember I'm running XM, not iPod, I had to take them all down to even 0,0,0 otherwise the bass was rattling the speakers, and the treble produced to much hiss when I was listening to non-music ie the comedy channel..
You might try experimenting with those settings..
Hope this helps
ED in NJ


----------



## TeleCarlos (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (edwardc3000)*

Thanx for rep...
They are all on zero, the EQ's


----------



## verbaldave (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (edwardc3000)*

Hey guys,
I installed my blitzsafe this Saturday, and I'm getting a hum/static noise when the MyFi (XM) is on. I hear this noise regardless of whether I'm acutally listening to it (CD Changer selected on the HU) or whether I'm listening to FM. When I turn the MyFi off, the static goes away.
I've read lots about ground loop noise, but I was just wondering if this is what I've got here. If it is, I assume a ground loop isolator will work for me?
Edward, how is your XM powered?
Thanks! 
dave


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Anyone lose the lock "honk" after installing blitzsafe and/or XM..? (edwardc3000)*

*wierd*! ... after I installed my PIE VWR/PC-POD, my lock horn STARTED working! I had never heard it until I installed this.
2001 Jetta GLX VR6 - Single DIN Monsoon w/ in-dash CD-Player w/ Changer Controls. Everything is in tact, I just plugged the VWR/PC-POD into the back of the single disc player where the cable that goes to the trunk was attached.
This must be related to that "loop" another poster mentioned, because my changer WAS resting on top of my head unit. I could not even remove the cd player until the headunit was out... We'll see how long it takes for the buggar to sever the connection








There's a DIY waiting to happen too... just slide something between the radio and the tray and BAM! your lock horn is disabled!










_Modified by rocketPack at 11:15 PM 9-5-2005_


----------

